# término para lo relativo al siglo XX



## Manucalah

Hola, foreros,

Este es mi primer post aquí. Sin embargo llevo mucho tiempo navegando por los foros de wordreference. Bueno, aquí va mi duda, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar: ¿Existe algún equivalente a "*decimonónico*" para el siglo XX?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Kaia

Manucalah said:
			
		

> Hola, foreros,
> 
> Este es mi primer post aquí. Sin embargo llevo mucho tiempo navegando por los foros de wordreference. Bueno, aquí va mi duda, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar: ¿Existe algún equivalente a "*decimonónico*" para el siglo XX?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Hola Manucalah, no encuentro un sinónimo para "decimonónico/a".  De todos modos te corrijo (supongo un error de tipeo), se refiere al siglo XIX y no al XX.


----------



## Manucalah

Gracias, Kaia, pero no buscaba un sinónimo. Efectivamente, quería decir siglo XX. Busco un equivalente de "decimonónico" para este siglo, o sea, un adjetivo que pueda calificar al siglo veinte del mismo modo que decimonónico califica al siglo XIX. Seguro que no me expresé bien.


----------



## Alundra

Manucalah said:
			
		

> Gracias, Kaia, pero no buscaba un sinónimo. Efectivamente, quería decir siglo XX. Busco un equivalente de "decimonónico" para este siglo, o sea, un adjetivo que pueda calificar al siglo veinte del mismo modo que decimonónico califica al siglo XIX. Seguro que no me expresé bien.


 
Yo siempre he dicho siglo "veinte" para el siglo XX. Nunca he visto escrito ni he oído siglo "vigésimo" o algo parecido, si es eso a lo que te refieres.

Alundra.


----------



## Kaia

Manucalah said:
			
		

> Gracias, Kaia, pero no buscaba un sinónimo. Efectivamente, quería decir siglo XX. Busco un equivalente de "decimonónico" para este siglo, o sea, un adjetivo que pueda calificar al siglo veinte del mismo modo que decimonónico califica al siglo XIX. Seguro que no me expresé bien.


 
Ah! ok Manucalah...entonces coincido con Alundra, no usamos la frase "vigésimo siglo", decimos, más bien, "siglo veinte".
Un saludo y feliz año nuevo!


----------



## mexnack

Si "dieciochesco" es relativo al siglo XVIII y "decimonónico" al siglo XIX, no se ha acuñado un término equivalente para el siglo XX. 
En este artículo Antonio Burgos propone el término "novocentista".

Un saludo


----------



## closyta

hola : junto con saludarlos,solo queria despejar algunas cosas.
       - decimononico es hablar del 1800, es decir, siglo XlX
       - estamos en el siglo XXl  
       - y al parecer no existe equivalente o sinonimo para siglo XX ni XXl


----------



## aleCcowaN

mexnack said:


> Si "dieciochesco" es relativo al siglo XVIII y "decimonónico" al siglo XIX, no se ha acuñado un término equivalente para el siglo XX.
> En este artículo Antonio Burgos propone el término "novocentista".
> 
> Un saludo


Burgos sugiere "nov*e*centista" que me suena bien como argentino, con el gusto de referirnos al _quattrocento_, al _cinquecento_, al _settecento, _etc. Además de las referencias al "novecento" en la cultura argentina durante todo el siglo XX, además del famoso restaurante Novecento de Buenos Aires.

¿Novecentista? Lo compro. No lo envuelva; me lo llevo puesto.


----------



## maritza1310

siempre le he dicho "siglo veinte" al referirme al siglo XX. Nunca he escuchado decir "vigesimo siglo" o algo asi.


----------



## relativamente

Todavía es un poco pronto para ponerle un adjetivo especial al siglo XX, pero seguramente alguno se le podrá.Así el siglo XVIII se bautizó como el siglo de las luces.No creo que se hable nunca del "arte vigesimónico".


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:


> Burgos sugiere "nov*e*centista"



Según el DRAE, "novecentista" es perteneciente o relativo al novecentismo.

*novecentismo.*
(Del cat. noucentisme).	
1. m. Conjunto de movimientos intelectuales, artísticos y literarios del primer tercio del siglo XX.

Es una acepción un poco demasiado particular para aplicarla a todo el siglo XX, creo. (Además dice que viene del catalán, no del italiano, como otros "x-centos").


----------



## loladamore

He visto la palabra "vigesimonónico", por ejemplo, *aquí* (p53); sin embargo, me imagino que está mal construída la palabra, dado que el sufijo -nónico debería referirse a "nueve", ¿no?

¿Qué tiene de malo utilizar *vigésimo*? Creo que hay algo aquí que se me está escapando...


----------



## ErOtto

loladamore said:


> He visto la palabra "vigesimonónico", por ejemplo, *aquí* (p53); sin embargo, me imagino que está mal construída la palabra, dado que el sufijo -nónico debería referirse a "nueve", ¿no?


 
No está mal construida... y, sí, -nónico se refiere a "nueve". Vigesimonónico/vigésimonono es 29 en numeración ordinal.



loladamore said:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo utilizar *vigésimo*? Creo que hay algo aquí que se me está escapando...


 
No tiene nada de malo usar vigésimo... como ordinal de 20. Pero como han dicho otros antes, no se usa para designar al siglo XX

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## loladamore

Gracias por responderme, ErOtto. No sé si leíste el contexto del uso de la palabra vigesimonónico en el vínculo que puse; se utiliza precismente para referirse al siglo XX, no al número 29.

Acabo de encontrar varias incidencias del uso del adjetivo vigésimo aplicado al siglo XX, y puesto que historiadores y arqeólogos habrán necesitado desde hace tiempo alguna manera de hablar del vigésimo siglo AC, realicé una búsqueda de "vigésimo siglo" AC. Parece ser que sí se usa.
Encontré además varias menciones del *vigésimo primer siglo*. 

Entiendo, sin embargo, por lo que comentan todos, que no es muy frecuente expresarlo así en la cotidianeidad.

Saludos.


----------



## jfbujalance

ErOtto said:


> No tiene nada de malo usar vigésimo... como ordinal de 20. Pero como han dicho otros antes, no se usa para designar al siglo XX
> 
> 
> ErOtto



Perdona, ErOtto, no se trata de buscar un ordinal para el número cardinal 20, sino de un adjetivo que haga referencia al siglo XX, lo mismo que decimonónico alude al s. XIX y dieciochesco al s. XVIII.

Me gusta la propuesta sugerida por AlecCowan y empleada (no sabemos si acuñada) por el sevillano-gaditano Antonio Burgos: novecentista. De hecho, me he metido en este hilo buscando una palabra así y estoy decidido a usarla.

En cuanto a "vigesimonónico", me suena rarísimo para referirse al número 29. Lo siento, Lo siento, Loladamore, pero no puede ser correcto. En un futuro puede imponerse porque son los hablantes los que construyen la lengua, pero será a partir de un error, como pasa con la etimología popular, por ejemplo.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Pues yo he visto una palabra que se refiere a lo propio del Sigo XX: "sigloventista". ¿Qué dónde?...En este mismo post.


----------



## Manuel Grapain Zakelarez

Propongo: Sigloveintero. Así como decimos en México; Ochentero, Noventero, Setentero, refiriéndonos a lo que pertenece a determinada década del siglo. Moda noventera, por ejemplo. Saludos!


----------



## jfbujalance

Gracias, Manuel Grapain Zakelarez. He buscado tu propuesta y aparece citada en varios libros. Supongo que eso le da un poco de categoría. Por otra parte, parece que en los últimos siglos utilizamos un sufijo diferente para cada uno: dieciochesco, decimonónico, sigloveintero (o sigloveintista), o incluso novecentista, que ahora me parece más propio de la cultura italiana, aunque hace años lo di por bueno.


----------



## Ivona S

Hola,
veo esta discusión interesante que data de hace unos aNos. Resulta que estamos ya en el 2018, y es ahora que comence a buscat el famoso adjetivo relaionado con el siglo XX. 
Veamos: si aceptan que se diga a lo italiano: "trecentista", "cuatrocentista" o "quinientista" (porque en cifras se escribe: aNo 13..., 14,... 15,...), por que no aceptar la versión VIGESIMOCENTISTA, donde siempre - centista se refiere al siglo (o sea a los 100 aNos). 
Que opinan ?


----------



## Xiscomx

Como en español ya está normalizado _(DLE) _el uso de _*novecentismo*_ y _*novecentista*_, (nombre y adjetivo), procedentes del catalán _*'noucentisme'* _y_ *'noucentista'*_, encuentro muy acertado que en español se usen ambos para referirse a todo lo concerniente al siglo XX, puesto que en catalán el adjetivo se refiere a todo el siglo XX y no únicamente a su primera mitad; traduzco del DCVB (los realces son míos):

«*NOUCENTISTA adj. Perteneciente o relativo al siglo XX, o sea, a la serie de años comprendida dentro de la numeración de mil novecientos; cast. novecentista. De todos los abismos desconocidos | he sacado primicias novecentistas, Liost Munt. 265.*»* 
*
Me pregunto yo, ¿por qué machacarse el coco buscando una definición cuya existencia y consistencia nos es tan cercana?: _*El novecentismo destaca por sus progresos... Los escritores novecentistas gozan de una...*_

Nota: Debemos tener en cuenta que no existe todavía en español un sustantivo para referirse al siglo XIX _¿*decimononismo*?_, que sí existe para los siglos XVIII y XX: _*deciochismo*_ y _*novecentismo*_.


----------



## swift

Ivona S said:


> <...> *¿*por qu*é* no aceptar la versión _vigesimocentista_? <...>


Hola, @Ivona S. Porque esa palabra, con perdón, es un adefesio.  En _cuatrocentista_, puedes notar que procede de _quattrocento = cuatrocientos_. No existe tal cosa como un _*veintecientos_; por tanto, tu palabro no tiene asidero morfológico.


----------



## Ciprianus

Veintesco.


----------



## Doraemon-

Es una palabra no formada aún, supongo que por lo reciente todavía del siglo XX.
Para el XVIII es dieciochesco: http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=Dhp2Fsj
Para el XIX decimonónico: http://dle.rae.es/?id=Bwy3wYT
Como se ve, no hay ninguna norma establecida para este tipo de derivado, que para los siglos anteriores directamente ni existe. Quizá se vaya afianzando en el futuro, no sé, a saber a partir de qué. _Veintesco_ no suena mal. _Vigesémico_ también se ha utilizado ya por bastantes autores.
El novecentismo por otro lado se usó para referirse a una corriente cultural española (sobre todo en Cataluña) a inicios del XX, pero no se utiliza para referirse al siglo XX completo, sino concretamente a aquella corriente artístico-literaria. No creo que nadie piense en Hitler, Stalin, Reagan o el Rock and Roll al oír "novecentismo", pese a ser todo muy "veintesco" o "vigesémico", no sé.


----------



## Señor K

*Nota de moderación:* hilos unidos ​
Corto y simple: así como "decimonónico" alude a lo relativo al siglo XIX, ¿cuál sería el término correcto para el siglo XX?


----------



## betikote

Justamente esta mañana he leído a un usuario de Twitter que le ha puesto la misma pregunta a Pérez Reverte, quien responde adoptando el término "sigloveintesco".

Arturo Pérez-Reverte on Twitter

Nota de moderación: se unieron dos mensajes consecutivos. Puedes usar el botón Edit en lugar de publicar mensajes consecutivos. Gracias (JeSuisSnob, mod)


----------



## Agró

Vigesimónico.


----------



## Señor K

Mira cómo tiene razón Platón (era él, ¿no?) sobre que las ideas flotan en el aire esperando a alguien(es... ) que las capte, Betikote. ¡Gracias!

Agró, gracias también. Estaba pensando en ese término, aunque no esté presente en la RAE.


----------



## Agró

Aviso:

La palabra _*sigloveintesco*_ no está en el Diccionario.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## betikote

En ningún momento he dicho que aparezca en la RAE ni que exista. Simplemente Pérez Reverte ha adoptado un término que un usuario de Twitter le ha propuesto, ya que creo que el término no existe. Solo he dicho eso.


----------



## Agró

betikote said:


> En ningún momento he dicho que aparezca en la RAE ni que exista. Simplemente Pérez Reverte ha adoptado un término que un usuario de Twitter le ha propuesto, ya que creo que el término no existe. Solo he dicho eso.


Calma. Me refería más bien al comentario de Señor K, no al tuyo.
Mi propuesta tampoco existe, pero me parece más elegante que la de Pérez Reverte. Al fin y al cabo, ¿quién es ese para inventarse palabras? Si él puede, yo también.


----------



## Señor K

Ah, entonces es mi turno para ofuscarme, Agró... 

Se ve (estoy viendo, más bien) que no se ha pensado o establecido un término definitivo para ello. Con el correr del tiempo se verá cuál cuaja.

Nuevamente, quedo agradecido de sus comentarios, y de la unión de los hilos, para tener aún más información.


----------



## betikote

Agró said:


> Calma. Me refería más bien al comentario de Señor K, no al tuyo.
> Mi propuesta tampoco existe, pero me parece más elegante que la de Pérez Reverte. Al fin y al cabo, ¿quién es ese para inventarse palabras? Si él puede, yo también.


No me he alterado, solo me he explicado haha


----------



## Doraemon-

Agró said:


> Vigesimónico.


Hombre, no suena nada mal, porque se parece a decimonónico, aunque la derivación no estaría bien. Decimonónico viene de decimonono (=decimonoveno) más sufijo "-ico" ("relacionado con o característico de..."), y no "-ónico". De icono icónico, de decimonono decimonónico, de apocalipsis apocalíptico, etc., De vigésimo sería vigesémico (¿o vigesímico?), pero no vigesimónico. 

Lo de llamarlo "sigloveintesco" en vez de simplemente "veintesco", a imagen de "dieciochesco", podría tener cierto sentido, ya que dieciochesco parece de forma clara e inequívoca que se refiere al dieciocho, que en un contexto que trate sobre historia se deduce automáticamente que es el siglo; "veintesco" siendo más corto no resulta tan obvio.


----------



## Señor K

Bueno, pues por acá, no se entendería como tal.

En Chile, si tú hablas de que algo es "dieciochesco", de inmediato uno pensaría que se trata de algo referente a nuestras Fiestas Patrias. Al caer nuestro aniversario patrio el 18 de septiembre, todo lo relacionado con estas festividades cae bajo el apelativo de "dieciochero". De ahí a "dieciochesco" hay sólo dos letras de diferencia. 

Entre "sigloveintiesco" y "vigesimónico", "vigesímico" o "vigesémico", me quedo con cualquiera de estos últimos.


----------



## sbonavida

Me ha resultado muy interesante la lectura de esta entrada, tanto es así que me he animado a realizar una lista completa con las propuestas que he recopilado de este foro y con alguna inclusión del foro del Centro Virtual Cervantes. (CVC. Foros)


El "palabro" relativo al siglo XX es:

· Novecentista (Propuesta Antonio Burgos. Info: Corriente cultural española, sobre todo en Cataluña, a inicios del siglo XX) (Casi memorial de un siglo: discurso inaugural del curso 1999-2000 en la Real Academia Sevillana de Buenas Letras)
· Novecentismo (Idem anterior)
· Sigloveintesco (Propuesta adoptada por Arturo Perez Reverte) (Arturo Pérez-Reverte on Twitter)
· Sigloventista
· Sigloveintista
· Sigloveintero
· Veinte
· Veinteno
· Veintesco
· Vicésimo
· Vigesimocentista (Propuesta miembro wordreference Ivona S)
· Vigecentista (Mi propuesta, simplificando la adoptada por Ivona S)
· Vigesémico
· Vigesímico
· Vigésimo
· Vigesimocentista
· Vigesimónico (No parece correcta)
· Vigesimonónico (Sufijo -nónico alude a 9. ¡No parece correcta!)

Espero que les sea de utilidad.
¡Abrazascos!
(Abrazos en frascos repletos de alegría)


----------

